# Lindsay Lohan will mit Jennifer Lawrence Remake von “Thelma & Louise”



## beachkini (24 Juli 2012)

​
Gerade hat Lindsay Lohan den TV-Film "Liz & Dick" abgedreht, steht schon wieder für den Thriller "The Canyons" vor der Kamera und hat trotzdem Zeit gefunden, selbst einen Film zu schauen - und zwar "Die Tribute von Panem". Dabei war sie besonders von der Hauptdarstellerin begeistert. "Jennifer Lawrence in 'Tribute von Panem' ist genial", verkündete die 26-Jährige daraufhin bei Twitter.

Lawrence' darstellerische Fähigkeiten beflügelten Lohans Fantasie so sehr, dass sie der Welt eine Filmidee kundtun musste: "Ich will 'Thelma & Louise' mit ihr drehen, aber im 'Natural Born Killers'-Stil", schrieb die Schauspielerin weiter. Im Original-Roadmovie von Ridley Scott aus dem Jahr 1991 schlüpfen Geena Davis und Susan Sarandon in die Rollen zweier Frauen, die ihr langweiliges Leben für ein Wochenende hinter sich lassen wollen. Als sie aus Notwehr einen Mann erschießen, bleibt ihnen nichts anderes übrig als die Flucht nach Mexiko. Mit dem "'Natural Born Killers'-Stil" könnte Lohan noch mehr Morde und Gewaltexzesse im Drehbuch meinen, wie im Spielfilm von Oliver Stone aus dem Jahr 1994.

Besonders dieser Teil von Lohans Filmidee ruft in den USA momentan Erschrecken hervor. So schreibt Promi-Blogger Perez Hilton vor dem Hintergrund des Attentats im Aurora, Colorado, bei dem der Täter während der Premiere des "Batman"-Films zwölf Menschen erschoss: "Es ist wahrscheinlich nicht die beste Zeit, Interesse an einem Film über Massenmörder auszudrücken."

Außerdem ist fraglich, ob sich Jennifer Lawrence auf eine filmische Liaison mit Skandalnudel Lindsay Lohan einlassen würde. Schließlich stehen der 21-Jährigen nach ihren Erfolgen mit "Die Tribute von Panem" und "Winter's Bone" alle Türen in Hollywood offen. Deshalb hat sie auch vorerst genug zu tun. Gerade hat sie die Dreharbeiten zum Film "Serena" beendet, in dem sie in der Hauptrolle an der Seite von Bradley Cooper zu sehen sein wird. Und bereits im Herbst soll die erste Klappe für den zweiten Teil der "Tribute von Panem"-Trilogie fallen. Die Chancen scheinen also schlecht zu stehen für Lindsay Lohans Remake-Idee.


----------



## comatron (24 Juli 2012)

Sag ich doch - hirntot.


----------



## Mike150486 (24 Juli 2012)

comatron schrieb:


> Sag ich doch - hirntot.


So sieht's wohl aus..


----------

